# Idiots on the pier...



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2015)

Last night on the Pier in PCB a guy hooked a king that was without doubt a record.  Everybody got out of his way and reeled in their line except this one foreigner who didn't know English. After 45 min of fighting that one guy hooked a shark and it got tangled in the other guys line and snapped it. Quite a few words were exchanged including myself. Please don't be THAT GUY!


----------



## Day trip (Jun 6, 2015)

No doubt a record.  Biggest fish I've ever caught all got off before landing them.  But some that I caught a long time ago have grown quite a bit too, they might be records soon.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 6, 2015)

That's the fun of fishing on public areas, you do not have to have any common sense, just a rod and reel. If anyone starts to much cap with you the police will escort them out and allow you to keep fishing and making more pal mad.


----------



## GONoob (Jun 10, 2015)

day trip said:


> no doubt a record.  Biggest fish i've ever caught all got off before landing them.  But some that i caught a long time ago have grown quite a bit too, they might be records soon.



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------

